# Best Video Game Music Composer



## Raiser (Mar 28, 2011)

Title. ^

I don't know too many, but I must say that I'm a huge fan of: 

Nobuo Uematsu (Final Fantasy series) + Masashi Hamauzu (for his part in FFX)
Yuki Kajiura (Xenosaga series)
Noriyuki Iwadare (Grandia series)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 28, 2011)

Masakazu Sugimori (Phoenix Wright series)
Jack Wall (Myst series + Mass Effect series)
Tommy Tallarico (Another World + Prince of Persia)
Tomohito Nishiura (Dark Cloud + Professor Layton series + Rogue Galaxy


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 28, 2011)

Junichi Masuda (Pokemon series)
Yoko Shimomura (Kingdom Hearts series)

Both best and cool.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 28, 2011)

Relevant link to the matter at hand
http://www.escapistmagazine.com/videos/vie...Videogame-Music

I have had plenty of enjoyable music in games (this being said I have not ever had anything that was not already a song I want to listen to outside of a game- even zelda reorchestrated) but the only one that has stuck with me was the max payne series which I guess means
Kärtsy Hatakka & Kimmo Kajasto (yes I had to look that up).


----------



## Fudge (Mar 28, 2011)

Yasunori Mitsuda (Chrono series)
Nobuo Uematsu (Final Fantasy series)
Koji Kondo (A bunch of Nintendo games)


----------

